# Module Not Found [SOLVED]

## hocmin

I've been using genkernel with version 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 since I first installed Gentoo.  I decided to try compiling a kernel manually to see if I'd get any better performance.  I have the latest version (2.6.11-gentoo-r9) and basically followed the HOWTO at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Compile_a_Kernel_Manually.  After "make menuconfig" I ran "make && make modules && make modules_install" followed by "make install" after mounting /boot.  For the most part, everythings seems to be working ok, except I'm not getting any modules to load.  For example, I can't get nvidia to load.

I've got "nvidia" in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and it tells me it fails to load it on start up.  Running "modprobe nvidia" gives me

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Module nvidia not found

 

I tried emerge-ing nvidia again.  Didn't have any logical reason to think that would solve it and it didn't so no shock there.  I checked my .config file and I do have the two kernel options mentioned in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml checked.

I'm really not sure what I missed.  Thanks for any help.Last edited by hocmin on Fri Jun 03, 2005 6:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doubleagent

There's no text in that wiki.  You'll need to fire up make menuconfig again and compile things with an <M> instead of a <*> if you want to be able to use the modules.  Make sure you check the right parts so that you'll have access to the right modules.  This may have been information you already knew though.  I'd suggest looking on the forum: there are a few HOWTO's specifically for nvidia graphics cards.

Everything else looks good.

----------

## hocmin

The period at the end of my sentence was tacked on to the end of the URL.  Guess I should have used the URL button.  According to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml, there is no actual module I need to include; just the two kernel options mentioned at the top and I definitely have those checked.  It's really confusing because I am currently using genkernel on this system with no module problem whatsoever.  And it's not nvidia specific because it's also failing to load via-rhine (those are the only two modules listed to auto load).  I just used nvidia as the example.

I'm going to try a clean compile of the kernel, double checking my configuration.  Maybe I missed a step or did something stupid.  If that doesn't work, I'm not sure what my next step should be.

----------

## gentsquash

 *hocmin wrote:*   

> For example, I can't get nvidia to load.
> 
> I've got "nvidia" in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and it
> 
> tells me it fails to load it on start up.  Running "modprobe
> ...

 

On my system, when I compile a new kernel, my last step,

(having arranged that the /usr/src/linux symlink points to the source

directory of the new kernel, in my case 2.6.11.10) is to execute

```
emerge  nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

I believe that this creates file

```
/lib/modules/2.6.11.10/video/nvidia.ko
```

The symlink

```
/usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.11.10
```

ensured that this .ko file got built in the correct subdirectory

of /lib/modules/. 

OMSystem, I need to do this for module net-fs/shfs as well.

----------

## hocmin

I think I figured out the problem.  When I re-emerged nvidia I just ran:

```
emerge nvidia-glx
```

 which didn't re-emerge nvidia-kernel because it was seen as already installed.  Explicitely emerging it as you suggested created my module and now it's working great.  I'd like to suggest some mention of this in the nvidia HOWTO.

Thanks for all the help.

----------

## gentsquash

 *hocmin wrote:*   

> ...Explicitly emerging it as you suggested
> 
> created my module and now it's working great.  I'd like to
> 
> suggest some mention of this in the nvidia HOWTO.
> ...

 

You are most welcome, hocmin.   I did file a bug report

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94953

on a slight generalization of your question, and was directed to

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml#doc_chap6

Your HOWTO suggestion is a good one.

----------

